# Slimline and Jr Gent II with Bois de Rose



## JimBobTucson (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a repost with pictures of both the pens that I was able it get out of a scrap piece of Rosewood. Thanks to everyone who helped out identifing this mystery wood. It is in fact "*Bois de Rose (Dalbergia maritima)*" (image below). It is a gorgous Rosewood out of Madagascar and smells just like a perfume while cutting (sure beats the wet dog smell of zebra wood). I will pick up some more of it and may have some extra blanks to offer to the group if anyone is interested.

Jr. Gent II w/Bois de Rose






Slimline w/Bois de Rose





Straight from the source...


----------



## Ligget (Oct 15, 2007)

Don`t know what the wood is but it looks great![]


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 15, 2007)

I've seen some listings for red ebony on ebay. It could also be Bois de Rose, real rosewood.  It turns almost black with age.  Whatever it is, it's gorgeous wood.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice looking pen, wonderful colour.[8D]
I would go along with Jason and say Bois du Rose.


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 15, 2007)

Wonderful wood and Pen. I want some of that wood.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim,
Gorgeous, just gorgeous.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, nice stuff, I would be interested in a few blanks..Carl


----------



## airrat (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the logs,  pens are hard to tell the color,


----------



## kkwall (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic colour. Lovely pens.


----------

